# April Rebate



## ctorg (Mar 2, 2006)

I spoke with a local installer that was on a conf. call last Friday with E* and they had said that they were going to extend the $200 back for ALL existing Dish customers. I have a 322 now (no HD), so I'm going to wait another month since I don't know what I'm already missing anyways. He said that it could change, but E* seemed to want to get as many to people to the HD packages as possible before D* comes out with their latest version later this year. 

By the way, he is very good; has been working with my family for over 15 years (my dad was a D* pioneer - still has the East/West network feeds albeit SD on one TV). He does both the installs for D* & E* in our area since there isn't that many people around.

He also thought that the Sacramento locals for HD would be in around June. Anyone else hear a timeframe? I'm out of range for OTA anyways.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I was also told the same by a CS rep last week. I told him that I do not have a HD-DVR, only a regular DVR the 501. He said it doesn't matter, all dish customers can get the rebate starting April.

I tried to confirm this but everyone (on the forum) said the CSR was wrong. So I called back and ordered a 622 and an install date of April 3rd was given. They already charged my Amex card for $299.

Since my install date isn't until April 3rd, I hope dish will be good about having me qualify for the rebate (if there is one).

But I don't mind too much, I'm just happy about getting a HD-DVR


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow! Dish keeps coming up with new and interesting ways to stick it to us 921 purchasers.

_"Hey, we'll give you $200 for your $1000 921. Isn't that a great deal?

On second thought, we'll also give you $200 even if you have a 10 year old model 3000."_


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would really be suprised and personally would not count on it. Mike did get a clarification with Dish on this one and It was pretty clear. 

Things change.... But also there was a lot of incorrect information floating around a month ago coming out of Dish.

From my perspective, given the same rebate to a 921/942 customer and a 508 customer makes no sense at all. Guess we will all see what happens come April 1st, but for people you don't have a 942/921 to trade I would not go in with the expectations of getting the rebate. It is not what was official stated.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Dish has not had nor does it now have enough 622s to keep up with demand. In other words, they're moving out all they can get and there's still a waiting list.

By keeping the whole "who gets the rebate and who doesn't" thing ambigious, it has caused a lot of people to adopt a wait and see attitude, which is what Dish intended. By having 811 or even 5xx receiver owners think they might possibly get in on the $200 rebate in April, it takes the immediate pressure off but still keeps customers with Dish.

Another thing to keep in mind is I believe the current $299 deal ends April 30th. That means there will only be a 30 day overlap for all those non 942/921 subs that have been waiting & hoping to still get in on the $299 deal when they find out they're not eligible for the rebate.


----------



## ctorg (Mar 2, 2006)

The dealer/installer I spoke with had three sitting there, ready to be installed. He said he could install in Saturday (it's been snowing around here a little too much for any earlier), but the $200 rebate would be worth the wait.

So, I don't think that the backorder is the problem to try and get people to wait for more product. At least, not for the main dealer here.

Every time he has done an install for myself (once) and other I know (many more times); we just show him the best pricing deal (AllSat, whatever) and have his main installer call Dish to get that price.

He also said that the Dish 1000 would be used (I have the Dish 500). My question is if anyone has had problems getting good signal strength for all three satellites in Nor Cal? 

He said that he has done about 20 installs so far, with the signal always in the 70's to 90's based on which sat. That is about what my 322 does now with no issues.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I think you are taking your chances with a Dish 1000 in NorCal. Most reports are showing marginal signal strength on the 129 bird. I had a Dish 300 that was aimed at 154 moved to get 129 and the installer said I had higher numbers than the Dish 1000 numbers in this area. My range was from about 65 to 90. Depending on the transponder. This weekend I will do some peaking and report my final numbers by transponder. 

..Doyle


----------



## barryl (Mar 5, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Wow! Dish keeps coming up with new and interesting ways to stick it to us 921 purchasers.
> 
> _"Hey, we'll give you $200 for your $1000 921. Isn't that a great deal?
> 
> On second thought, we'll also give you $200 even if you have a 10 year old model 3000."_


After calling Dish and speaking with numerous customer service reps at various levels, the best deal I was able to get on replacing the piece of junk 921 was to pay the $299 and get the $200 rebate, plus free programming for next month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

barryl said:


> After calling Dish and speaking with numerous customer service reps at various levels, the best deal I was able to get on replacing the piece of junk 921 was to pay the $299 and get the $200 rebate, plus free programming for next month.


Other than the free month, this has always been the deal. The free month thing is a new one.


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

barryl-
Remember: Assuming that you own your 921... If you take the $99 deal, you have to return the 921. If you go ahead and pay the $299, you keep the 921 and can return ANY receiver for an extra $25 if you want. In either case, you are leasing the 622.

For the $200 differance, I'll keep the 921 and use it as my bedroom receiver. I will probably go HD there anyhow and can use that at the HD-Rx until my year is up and can get a second 622 at a discount.


----------

